# Lamictal/Lamotrigine :-) + more!



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Just started lamictal 25 MG and will be titrating up 25 mg per week to the therapeutic dose (or whatever dose works really)

I take it at night with seroquel and the best I feel all day is the hour/two when I take it.

I also take 100 mg Neltrexone daily as well (might as well hit all the areas at once!) hahaah

I also read an awesome commment one of our contributors posted about nystatin and the gut/brain axis. Will add that in as well.

I don't really care what cures IT.... but I'll be damned if I don't try and hit everything with as much firepower at once.

I've been on the HIGH dose neltrexone for two-three weeks so to early to tell.

Have a neurology appointment and an eeg on Monday - seeing if a temperal lobe issue. ✊????

Who knows and who cares. I'm also 57 days clean from a dangerous oxycodone habit too (7-8 years @ 160 mg/day).... so I attribute "this" whatever it's called to saving my life- but I'd rather learn some awesome coping mechs and use some medicine as well.

Just wanted to drop a line in treatment section and fresh it up..... give some HOPE <3

We all have WONDERFUL lives to live....

Peace, happiness and love

Mm


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Ps. Also take .5 mg Ativan in am, 600 mg gabpentin x 2 daily

The benzodiazepines are the first to go. I'm looking for the real thing... no masking (although I understand people do need them... and they can play an important role in people's day to day)

Anyways - thanks for taking the time to read.

Mm


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

MichiganMade said:


> I also take 100 mg Neltrexone daily as well (might as well hit all the areas at once!) hahaah
> 
> I don't really care what cures IT.... but I'll be damned if I don't try and hit everything with as much firepower at once.


I definitely understand the desire to throw the kitchen sink at whatever is ailing us, especially in the absence of a silver bullet scientifically verified diagnosis and treatment / cure.

However I feel compelled to play the devil's advocate with this statement. It is possible that various meds might actually counteract the effects of other meds, so it could be true that you might get results from Lamictal alone, for example, that might be offset by using lamictal and naltrexone together. I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, just pointing out that polypharmacy isn't always the way to go. If course, if you've already considered that, by all means, try it out! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Chip! 

Yes I totally agree.... as counter-productive to my initial post that sounds. We as humans feel necessary to attack anything in our lives to displace any suffering we are encountering.... I just hope and pray that something helps us all.

After research and looking and reading online (sounds familiar on this site), I have tried to come up with as many modifications or firepower to address this part of suffering (outside of taking ssri's, etc) and my options are the lamictal and neltrexone. This also includes EEG work ups and talking to my PD about gut/brain anxis.

However - as said by Leo Tolstoy "the strongest of all warriors are these two - Time and Patience"

However - part of this "disorder/force/experience" we have (I believe) is a small "God complex" wanting to end all suffering today by any means with anything we can do (which I think separates us from other mental health issues). Just my take.

I pray nothing but good things to this great group here.

In the end - I root for lamictal. I have the best hours of my day after I take it (placebo?) I will be titrating to 300 mgs.

Mm


----------

